# Basic and Reserves help me figure this out?



## danny1995 (21 Mar 2014)

So I was officially enrolled in the Naval Reserve yesterday (YAY ME!!!) and I filled out my availability, I am unavailable for summer training this year and my recruiter said she would try to course load me onto a Regular Force. First of all is that at all allowed? Second of all, I'm currently enrolled at HMCS Carleton in Ottawa, but come next training year I will be moving to Kingston most likely. Am I mistaken in believing that a transfer will not be given until I have completed basic training? If I am correct I am going to just take the time to drive to Ottawa, but I do need to know for sure.


----------



## Monsoon (21 Mar 2014)

danny1995 said:
			
		

> So I was officially enrolled in the Naval Reserve yesterday (YAY ME!!!) and I filled out my availability, I am unavailable for summer training this year and my recruiter said she would try to course load me onto a Regular Force. First of all is that at all allowed?


Yep. The courses teach the same things - the only difference is the delivery of the material and the location. If there's room on a Reg F course (which is the bit that matters) you'll be loaded onto it.



> Second of all, I'm currently enrolled at HMCS Carleton in Ottawa, but come next training year I will be moving to Kingston most likely. Am I mistaken in believing that a transfer will not be given until I have completed basic training?


You are mistaken. If your transfer request isn't granted, it won't be for that reason.


----------



## danny1995 (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the reply, filled out all the paper work yesterday, thought I saw something to that effect but all the words have mushed together into some kind of mixed up and twisted bundle in my mind. Now to figure out what to do on the personal front


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Mar 2014)

I transferred between 2 units without having completed BMQ, albeit I think the process was simpler back then. If HMCS Cat has a spot for you in the trade you've enrolled for, easy going.


----------

